# AutoX tires and wheels for M3



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Now that the E46 M3 is moving to A Stock for 2003, I am thinking more about running it in local SCCA events.

And of course, I started thinking about tires and wheels.

Any wheel suggestions (lighter)? Remember Stock class requires the same diameter and width, with no more than 6 mm offset difference (spacers can be used to get closer).

How about R compound tires? For 18" rims.

Hoosiers come in 245 and 275. 245s all around may not be too bad, but the suggested rim widths are wider than the stock fronts (8" stock).

Kumho Ecsta V700s come in 225 and 265, as do the Michelin Pilot Cup Sports. Would 225s all around by crazy?

Toyo RA-1s come in 225 and 275 (worse f/r split).

Any ideas?

How about thoughts on a replacement front bar (allowed in stock)? Pros/cons?

Thanks.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

As far as wheels go, SSR Competition, OZ Superleggera, BBS RK, all lightweight and reasonably priced.

No idea as far as tires, go.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Can you actually down-size the wheels? I know the stock wheels are 18s, but believe it or not, you can run the BBS RKs in 17 on the E46 M3, they are a perfect fit. One of the LA CCA instructors ran them on his E46 M3 at Buttonwillow, with Kumho Victoracers, and he was having a ton of fun. He had borrowed the RKs from another instructor!

This way, you get a lot more tire choices, and the wheels and tires will be a lot cheaper.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

SSR Comps don't come in the stock rim widths. The INtegrals did, but are no longer available.

I have to look into the OZ Superleggeras, their web site says they come in 40 mm offset for front and rear. Their other fitments for the car are 40 and 27. Those I could work with.

I didn't think of the BBS.

No downsizing. Stock class requires stock wdiameter and rim width. Offset +/- 1/4 inch.


----------



## EricL (Dec 19, 2002)

one of our local club members is running M-contours from his old E36 M3 on his new E46 M3. Remember the rotor diameter is not much bigger on the E46 compaired to the E36. Heck you might be able to fit certian 16 inch rims (I run 16 inch BBS GT2 rims on my E36 M3, same wheels turner uses on his world challenge 328's)

shameless plug - I've got a set of staggared M-contours for sale, in great condition $1200

Edit: the BMW M-contours will be stronger than lets say SSR comps, those tend to bend:thumbdwn:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

OK, again, you can NOT change wheel diameter or width and still run stock class. You can change offset by up to 1/4". If someone is running there E36 wheels on an E46 M3, they are not legally running SCCA Stock class rules. If your rules allow this combo, it makes some sense. More choice of tires and cheaper tires and wheels. But taller sidewalls mean less performance.

What I have found is OZ SuperLeggeras have 40 mm offset. Stock M3 is 47 and 26. So with running a 20 mm in the rear I would have 40mm front, 20mm rear offset. Not bad. It is actually about 0.65mm to little in the front.

The big news is Hoosier makes 225 - 18 tire (I forget what aspect, but it matches the 245 in diameter). Tire Rack does not normally carry it, but they say they can get it, it is in the Hoosier catalog and has a part number.

So the hot trick for an E46 M3 in A Stock looks like a set of OZ SuperLeggera wheels, a pair of 20 mm spacers with longer bolts, and Hoosier AutoX compound tires 225 front and 245 rear.

The Forged wheels talked about on the General board are another possibility. More money, but custom size and offset. Is so, ordering then in 41 mm front and 20 mm rear offset would be perfect.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

I know this maybe violating the spirit of the rules but....(not having an E46 M3 maual to reference)...is a 17 inch rim recomended for winter tires on the E46 M3? I think the E36 M3 had 16s as recommended winter rims (too lazy to go downstairs and get the manual out of the car).

It rarely snows in Dallas.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Bruce said:


> *I know this maybe violating the spirit of the rules but....(not having an E46 M3 maual to reference)...is a 17 inch rim recomended for winter tires on the E46 M3? *


yes


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Now _that_ looks like a fun weekend to me! 

--SONET


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Bruce said:


> *I know this maybe violating the spirit of the rules but....(not having an E46 M3 maual to reference)...is a 17 inch rim recomended for winter tires on the E46 M3? I think the E36 M3 had 16s as recommended winter rims (too lazy to go downstairs and get the manual out of the car).
> 
> It rarely snows in Dallas. *


The rules state only options that can be ordered on the car and FACTORY installed are allowed. So 19" wheels would be OK as they are factory options. 17" wheels would not be since you can't order them on the car.

Dealer installed options are NOT allowed.

Port installed options, like for BMW, installed at the VPC would be allowed. This was a big deal with the WRX short shifter. At first it was dealer installed, then they start installing it in the US but before it got to the dealer, making it legal.

Basically if it can be ordered and show up at the dealer that way, it is allowed.

There is no update/back date in Stock, but things that were optional can be added or removed to make the car into any orderable configuration. So an E46 M3 can change from 18" to 19" or back, but technically if it didn't come with the strut brace it could not be added. If you run other classes than Stock update/back date is allowed, so 17" wheels running E36 M3 width and offset would be OK in those classes. But most of those classes allow changes to diameter and offset of the wheels anyway. 

Now the strut brace may be OK, as they may allow running changes to be implemented.


----------



## EricL (Dec 19, 2002)

I ran my E36 M3 in AS last year on 16 inch rims with no violation, but I wasn't competitive so I must have been overlooked:dunno:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

EricL said:


> *I ran my E36 M3 in AS last year on 16 inch rims with no violation, but I wasn't competitive so I must have been overlooked:dunno: *


As long as nobody protests, you are fine. But it is aprotest you will lose if you ever get competitive. And don't think people didn't make note of it. They will tuck that info away for YEARS if ncessary to protest you. :thumbdwn:


----------



## AC (Apr 28, 2002)

225 front rubber is not going to cut it, trust me! you need to run as much tire as you can up front! As it is the car is a bit of a pig so unless you are very very good at slow in fast out (and you can set it up so you can put the power down efficently) it's going to be a struggle. Next year it's going to be a crowded field in A stock and it WILL be fun, Boxters will give BMW a hard time and don't underestimate a sorted Z01 in the hands of a good driver!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool... I assume the same staggered layout applies, without spacers?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *Cool... I assume the same staggered layout applies, without spacers? *


Not sure--there apparently is a special fitment just for the M3 (different offsets) so I know they don't use spacers.

Not sure about the staggered, but I would assume yes


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *Not sure--there apparently is a special fitment just for the M3 (different offsets) so I know they don't use spacers. *


Hey atyclb, remember this pic? The first guy on the .org M3 board to get his car, in Germany:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *Hey atyclb, remember this pic? The first guy on the .org M3 board to get his car, in Germany: *


I remember, but I actually wasn't even a lurker at the time. I came on board around March or April of 2001


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

AC said:


> *225 front rubber is not going to cut it, trust me! you need to run as much tire as you can up front! As it is the car is a bit of a pig so unless you are very very good at slow in fast out (and you can set it up so you can put the power down efficently) it's going to be a struggle. Next year it's going to be a crowded field in A stock and it WILL be fun, Boxters will give BMW a hard time and don't underestimate a sorted Z01 in the hands of a good driver! *


But check this out.

225/40-18

Tread Width 8.8
Section Width 9.5
Diameter 24.5
Rim 7.5 - 9.9

versus

245/35/18

Tread Width 9.2
Section Width 9.6
Diameter 24.5
Rim 8.5 - 9.5

You could also run 225/40s all around.

For reference SO-3 255/40-18 is 
Section width 10.4
Tread Width 9.4
Diameter 26.1

The only other choice would be to try and squeeze 245s on teh 8.0 front rims.


----------



## AC (Apr 28, 2002)

go for the 245, any extra bit of rubber that contacts the road will help. all the fast guys I know on the e46M3 (actually there is only one I know deserving of that accolade and he will be on the tour next year) run 245 in the front, they fit so take advantage of it! Think of us poor slobs in the MCoupes that have trouble with anything over 225/45/17 in the front (no spacers, I know)


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

B.T. ran the 245/35-18 f and 285/30-18r Hoosier AX in a few SCCA events in CA early in the year. He chose the 285 over the 275 for the smaller diameter. I heard thru the rumor mill he decided the both the 275 and 285 were too wide for the rear rim width and would recommend the 245's all around instead.

ps: in SCCA Stock you can legally only run the wheel width/diameter that are available on the car as delivered from the factory. The winter wheel sizes listed in the OM are not allowed. Since nobody is making 19 ax tires your only option is the 18's.

good luck


----------

